# Flat Box Putting Out too Much Mud



## Cratter (Sep 6, 2010)

I only ask this now because this is the second time this has occured on two different boxes. They sit for awhile and when I go to use them they put out way too much mud. Even on "5," but the weird part is after running a few seams they seem to start working "normal" again. 

Has anyone else noticed this? Or what might be causing this?


----------



## smisner50s (Jan 6, 2011)

Just a long shot but if when your done with your pumps you put them in water and flush them out by pumping them than next time you use them you pump the water back out than put them in your boxing mud and fill ...there is still lots of verry wet mud inside the pump going in the box ...and it takes a few passes to get rid of it


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

push on your box blades before you run them, make sure their moving. they will seize in one position when not in use


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> push on your box blades before you run them, make sure their moving. they will seize in one position when not in use


:yes:sactly[otherwise known as "The zacklies"] thats when you drink all night and you wake up and your mouth taste Zackly like sh!t


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

DSJOHN said:


> :yes:sactly[otherwise known as "The zacklies"] thats when you drink all night and you wake up and your mouth taste Zackly like sh!t


Have a rough st patties night









your going to have a case of the zackies tomorrow, after the Leafs kick the Boston Bruins as$ess tonight


----------



## DSJOHN (Apr 5, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Have a rough st patties night
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbup:I,ll go out on a limb--- Bruins 4-Leafs 2:yes:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Damn, I didn't get to watch the game, Leafs 5, bruins 2,,,,,,but......
looks like you guys are playoff bound ,well we are not. 9 games to go,,,,4 points out
GO LEAFS GO


----------

